#  Krankheiten >   Nervenschmerzen nach Op >

## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
ich bin ja vor ca 5 Wochen am Darm operiert worden. Zu Anfang hatte ich ja noch sehr starke Schmerzen im Bauchbereich, so dass ich keine Nervenschmerzen wahrgenommen habe.
Nun da die Narbe ziemlich reizlos und auch sehr schön ausschaut, ich keine Schmerztabletten mehr nehme, und ich letzte Woche ganz stark niesen musste, habe ich sehr starke Schmerzen im linken Unterbauch. Das ist nicht direkt an der Narbe, sonder daneben. Beim Niesen gab es auch ein sehr komisches Geräusch, als würde etwas knacksen oder reißen. 
Die Schmerzen sind auch ganz komisch, es brennt wie Feuer. Kann auch keine normalen Hosen anziehen, denn wenn etwas auf die Haut an dieser Stelle kommt, brennt es als würde jemand ein Feuerzeug hinhalten. 
Nun hat mir der Arzt etwas gegen diese Nervenschmerzen verschrieben, das Zeug heißt
Gabapentin, davon nehm ich 3 x 100mg und es hilft *jubel* nur bin ich wie erschossen von den Tabletten und habe jetzt Verstopfung und Luft im Bauch und das ist auch sehr unangenehm.
Auch mein Bauch ist nach 5 Wochen immer noch so sehr geschwollen und an manchen Stellen ziemlich hart, hauptsächlich im Narbenbereich. 
Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Woher rühren diese Nervenschmerzen, hatte ich noch nie und wurde bisher schon mehrmals operiert. Und wie lange kann sowas anhalten??
Gibt es irgendwelche Methoden, dass diese Nervenschmerzen schneller verschwinden??
Und wird die Narbe mit der Zeit auch wieder weich?? Hilft da eventuell Narbensalbe? 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## sun

Hallo Maggie! 
Also ich habe die Creme von Sonnentor "Hildegard" das ist eine Veilchencreme verwendet. Die hat die Narbe wieder weich gemacht. Weiß aber nicht ob die es bei euch gibt. Aber vielleicht findest du sonst eine Veilchencreme.  
Das mit den Nervenschmerzen ist verschieden. Kommt drauf an ob die Nerven eben bei der OP sehr gereizt worden sind. Deshalb muß man nicht immer Nervenschmerzen haben und wie lange das dauert, wird dir wohl auch keiner wirklich beantworten können.  
Was du dagegen machen kannst, das weiß ich leider nicht.  
Aber vielleicht kann dir sonst noch wer Tips geben.  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Annett37

Hall Maggy,
mich interessiert dieses Thema auch sehr.
Nicht mal weil ich mit meiner MS das selbe Medikament bekomme. Ich nehme dieses auch bei Nervenschmerzen. Gott sei Dank habe ich die nicht sehr oft. Ich habe immer ein starkes kribbeln (fast überall) und nehme dagegen etwas anderes.
Mich interessiert es für meine Schwiegermutter. Diese hatte vor nunmehr 5 Monaten eine Knieoperation. Dabei sind die selben Symptome aufgetreten wie du sie jetzt beschreibst. Ich habe Ihr auch schon gesagt, dass diese sich sehr nach Nervenschmerzen anhören, aber die Ärzte haben noch nichts feststellen können woher die Schmerzen kommen.
Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt was bei dir noch so rauskommt! 
In Erwartung LG Annett [IMG]file:///D:/DOKUME%7E1/ANNETT%7E1/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Maggie

Hi liebe Annett, 
was soll ich sagen, ich nehme diese Tabletten jetzt gut seit ner Woche und sie helfen.
Mein Hausarzt lag richtig mit den Tabletten  :bravo_2_cut: 
Gut an manchen Tagen brennt es etwas stärker und dann wieder mal nicht, an was es liegt kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber so wie es ausschaut bin ich auf dem Wege der Besserung. 
Mein Doc kennt mich ja ziemlich gut und er sagte, dass in der Packungsbeilage stehen würde, dass die Tabletten gegen Epilepsie seien und ich sie trotzdem nehmen solle.
Bin nämlich ziemlich skeptisch bei Tabletten die auch noch so viele Nebenwirkungen haben, aber was tut man nicht alles wenn die Schmerzen einem zermürben. :shy_5new:  
Versuche jetzt die Tabletten etwas zu reduzieren und mal schauen wie mein Bäuchle reagiert. 
Brennen tut es immer noch ein wenig, aber ich kann schon gerade laufen und auch schneller wie zu Anfang, ne ganze Rennschnecke bin ich net mehr:-)) 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Annett37

Hallo Maggie,
schön, dass es Dir schon besser geht! :s_thumbup: 
Leider helfen nicht alle Medis bei jedem gleich,
Ich habe sie nicht wieder genommen weil dann bei mir das Kribbeln unerträglich wurde, weil ich ja da meine anderen Tabletten nicht nehmen kann (auch gegen Epilepsie). Schade! 
Wegen meiner Schwiegermutter muss ich leider sagen, dass sie heute wieder operiert werden musste. Leider haben wir noch keine Info. Evtl. musste sogar das Knie wieder raus. Sie hatte eine starke Sepsis bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass es Ihr bald besser geht. 
LG Annett  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Maggie

Hi Annett, 
klaro dass Tabletten nicht bei jedem gleich wirken, aber mir haben sie geholfen.
Bekam zwar Verstopfung von den Pillchen, aber ansonsten haben sie nur geholfen.
Habe zwar im Moment noch ein klein wenig Brennen an dieser Stelle, aber das ist erträglich.
Hab´sie jedoch abgesetzt, da ich noch andere Medikamente nehmen muss und ich meinem Körper nur das Nötigste zumuten mag.
Mag ja nicht irgendwann mal auf ner Sondermülldeponie enden *lol* 
Wünsche Deiner Schwiegermutter gute Besserung. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## surgicalnurse

Hallo 
In diesem Sommer wurde bei meiner Mutter Blasenkrebs festgestellt.
Ihr wurde die Blase entfernt, nun hat sie ein Conduit.
zudem hat man ihr die Niere und die Gebärmutter auch noch entfernt... 
Sie musste eine abgeschwächte Chemotherapie über sich ergehen lassen, die Ärzte meinen, dass sie nun Tumorfrei ist. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
So circa kurz nach der chemo hat sie fürchterliche schmerzen im Gesäß bekommen, welche nun unerträglich sind und sogar ins Bein ausstrahlen.
Sie beschreibt ein taubheitsgefühl und unerträgliche schmerzen, wenn sie im bett liegt verspürt sie manchmal zuckungen. 
der hausarzt hat ihr tilidin und paracetamol verschrieben.
tilidin wirkt nicht gaaanz so gut aber ein bisschen. 
ich hab ihr geraten einen schmerztherapeuten aufzusuchen, der sie mit einer betäubungsspritze in den steiss und gabapentin therapiert.. 
die 1. spritze war gut, aber am 3. tag hatte sie wieder starke schmerzen.
die 2. spritze liess nach ca. 3 stunden wieder nach.
nach einer halben stunde nach einnahmen von gabapentin fangen die schmerzen wieder an unerträglich zu werden ( tagsüber geht es manchmal ). 
kann mir jemand sagen, was dass sein könnte  :Huh?: 
( bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob das was mit den nerven zutun haben könnte)  
und wie man das in den griff bekommen kann... ich weiss langsam nicht mehr weiter und solangsam macht das die psyche meiner mutter nicht mehr mit..
eigentlich sollte es nach der chemo nun bergauf gehen,aber diese schmerzen hindern sie daran, wieder lebensqualität zu bekommen. 
vielen dank im vorraus :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## surgicalnurse

also die linke niere

----------


## angelo

Hallo Anett, 
was nimmst du denn gegen das krippeln?? Und hilft es was?? 
LG
Angelo

----------

